# What does flaring look like in the Betta?



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

I am not sure what flaring looks like so I don't know if Casper is flaring up or not. I don't think he can see his reflection but i still not sure. So can someone please post a picture of a betta 'flaring up'?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

you see how his gills are spread out- that is flaring
they do this when they want to be agressive, when they see other bettas, or somthing they think is a threat. (usally they see their own reflection or Rambo hates my camera :lol: )
a little flaring is ok to ensure he is healthy and active but too much could cause stress.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

ok thanks just to make sure what flaring is because i have heard that if he is flaring too much he could die from stress. But i don't see him flaring (still does sometimes but hardly)so i think he is good.


----------



## nikkeita (Feb 25, 2008)

aww. Tarzan don't like me much then He flares everytime he sees me.
That is.. after a long time of not seeing me.

Sometimes he flares on his own. He paces around the tank and flares a lot. I notice this from my bed. hmm.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

nikkeita said:


> aww. Tarzan don't like me much then He flares everytime he sees me.
> That is.. after a long time of not seeing me.
> 
> Sometimes he flares on his own. He paces around the tank and flares a lot. I notice this from my bed. hmm.


hmm... somthing must be bugging him. My betta used to do this alot until i upsized his tank. so it probly isnt you, he could very well see his reflection in the tank sides.
is tarzan still in his 3 gallon?- does it have heater?


----------

